# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Guess the ethnicity of this interesting looking woman.

## real expert



----------


## Angela

She's another toughie...

She looks European in the first picture, East German or Eastern European of some kind, but not in the rest. In the rest she gives me a sort of Kamala Harris vibe.

Even her eyes change in the rest of the pictures, getting a bit East Asian looking, and the nose a bit South Asian looking or even a bit of SSA. Is that possible?

Are you sure it's the same woman? :)

You stumped me Very interesting indeed.

----------


## don_joe

She has something African.

----------


## real expert

> She's another toughie...
> 
> She looks European in the first picture, East German or Eastern European of some kind, but not in the rest. In the rest she gives me a sort of Kamala Harris vibe.
> 
> Even her eyes change in the rest of the pictures, getting a bit East Asian looking, and the nose a bit South Asian looking or even a bit of SSA. Is that possible?
> 
> Are you sure it's the same woman? ...


It’s the same woman from different times and age. Bear in mind that make up can change the look. I think on these pics with less make up and where she was younger you can see her facial features better. I give a hint we can safely assume she has no SSA admixture.

----------


## real expert

> She has something African.


Not really! I will let some folks guess a bit before revealing her ethnicity.

----------


## Angela

> It’s the same woman from different times and age. Bear in mind that make up can change the look. I think on these pics with less make up and where she was younger you can see her facial features better. I give a hint we can safely assume she has no SSA admixture.


Half Euro and Half Indonesian/Filipino something Southeast Asian perhaps.

----------


## real expert

> Half Euro and Half Indonesian/Filipino something Southeast Asian perhaps.



With your first, spontaneous guessing, gut feeling you came pretty close in guessing her ethnicity right.

----------


## Angela

So who is she? Is she famous?

----------


## don_joe

Half English, half Indonesian?

----------


## Angela

If half Indonesian or other southeast Asian like I'd say the other half is East German or Polish.

----------


## bigsnake49

I am thinking northern Hungarian.

----------


## real expert

> If half Indonesian or other southeast Asian like I'd say the other half is East German or Polish.



You were close but still not totally correct. 




This woman is called *Urszula Winicki.*  She is fully Polish, born and raised in Poland too. However, she migrated to Germany and works as actress there. She was a bit famous in Germany in the 80s, 90s since she played in a German television drama series. This woman is not a huge movie or TV star or so but rather unknown today. However, Eastern Germans who look like her are usually of Polish or Russian origin. So it makes sense that some Eastern Germans look a bit like her. Keep in mind that Germany has millions of nationals who are basically Germanized Slavic people from Poland, Russia, Ukraine or former Czechoslovakia. For instance, Ballack the German football player belongs to a Slavic minority the Sorbs. To be fair there are some Slavic women with her phenotype, albeit with blue eyes, pale skin and light hair. I was wondering if she has some diluted ancient Mongolian admixture. The Mongols, Huns raided, pillaged and raped their way from Central Asia till Central Europe and caused the migrations of nations.

----------


## Angela

> You were close but still not totally correct. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This woman is called *Urszula Winicki.*  She is fully Polish, born and raised in Poland too. However, she migrated to Germany and works as actress there. She was a bit famous in Germany in the 80s, 90s since she played in a German television drama series. This woman is not a huge movie or TV star or so but rather unknown today. However, Eastern Germans who look like her are usually of Polish or Russian origin. So it makes sense that some Eastern Germans look a bit like her. Keep in mind that Germany has millions of nationals who are basically Germanized Slavic people from Poland, Russia, Ukraine or former Czechoslovakia. For instance, Ballack the German football player belongs to a Slavic minority the Sorbs. To be fair there are some Slavic women with her phenotype, albeit with blue eyes, pale skin and light hair. I was wondering if she has some diluted ancient Mongolian admixture. The Mongols, Huns raided, pillaged and raped their way from Central Asia till Central Europe and caused the migrations of nations.


Yes, that "something" East Asian or Southeast Asian is what I was picking up on. It threw me off.

Interesting it shows up more when she's older.

She's not the first Slavic person in whom I've seen traces of that, although it's usually Russians.

Attractive woman.

----------


## MOESAN

> Yes, that "something" East Asian or Southeast Asian is what I was picking up on. It threw me off.
> 
> Interesting it shows up more when she's older.
> 
> She's not the first Slavic person in whom I've seen traces of that, although it's usually Russians.
> 
> Attractive woman.


I was not playing, but I looked at the pics and some angles seemed showing some flattening in the upper face, some forward position of cheekbones, so something 'east-asian', rather 'north'; agree concerning Slavs, they may show this influence sometimes, even Poles and Czechs, spite slight for the most, and not the bigger bumber of them.

----------


## BohemianLegionar

My guess is southern Germany, possibly more eastern regions

----------


## MOESAN

I did not precise it, but some Finns can show this look, no surprise (the 'finnish' part among some Slavs).
I suspect among Finns, apart the more common Finns with some 'borreby' bones features (broad jaw model with rather vertical forehead), some long faced people with features not so far from a long leptoprosope 'mediter' (softer than 'atlant-med') but with a more flattish upper face.

----------


## Yetos

Me too.

I think *Baltic + Russian*,

----------


## real expert

> My guess is southern Germany, possibly more eastern regions


Nah. She doesn't look typically Southern German at all.

----------

